
Open Thread: Can MySpace Really Make a Comeback? - jolie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/open_thread_can_myspace_really_make_a_comeback.php
======
waterlesscloud
If they pulled off an innovative discovery engine, yes they could. The market
is still wide open for that, the technology is still very primitive.

But they won't. They'll make a engine-by-committee that tries to satisfy too
many parties, and it'll suck. It's what big clumsy companies do.

~~~
jolie
TBH, by hetero life mate was working on the redesign until last week. He left
of his own volition, and I can pretty much guarantee that all the innovative
ideas in the world won't make it through the political processes that exist
there.

It's too bad - musicians alone deserve something better.

